# Post Dino Cazares Guitars!



## chips400 (May 16, 2009)

Self explanitoy.


----------



## Bobo (May 16, 2009)

One thing I've wondered is are all of his 7 strings 27". I've read yes and no. I know it's hard to eyeball something like that and guess, but my guess was 27" on some good shots of his guitars I've seen. And it seems like he's had quite a few, but I don't think I've read much detailed stuff about his personal guitars.


----------



## Bobo (May 16, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> Well the reason he went to 7 strings was because he didn't like the way 6s felt down-tuned, so I would imagine that they are extended scale... not sure though.



Yeah I seem to remember him saying something like that from an interview. Seems like when Ibanez came out with some 27" 7's, his pic was on that page of the ad. I'd still love to try one of those old XL's or even the newer Japanese 7 string baritone Ibbies.


----------



## MikeH (May 17, 2009)

2 pages and no Dino guitars. 







There you are.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> 2 pages and no Dino guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picture caption
dino "IS THAT A BIG MAC?!"


----------



## MikeH (May 17, 2009)

And his response:

"I've been in multiple bands that have made it big. Where you at BlindingLight7?!"


----------



## vontetzianos (May 17, 2009)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> And his response:
> 
> "I've been in multiple bands that have made it big. Where you at BlindingLight7?!"


my response?

"yeah, but unlike you i'm fat and have a girl that doesn't fuck my lead singer..."

and that my friends....was a burn




nice dino's ^^^^


----------



## willyman101 (May 17, 2009)

Oh no he didn't use good grammar. Go cry about it, don't be so pedantic.


----------



## Deadfall (May 17, 2009)

Man that makes me want a zyphos.Why this cat doesent have a sig I will never understand.Chris Broderick for that matter...*sigh*


----------



## Dan (May 17, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> my response?
> 
> "yeah, but unlike you i'm fat and have a girl that doesn't fuck my lead singer..."
> 
> ...



woah woah, when did this turn into a Dino slagging match? For christs sake people just do what the thread says and post some dino guitars, otherwise start up a new thread with 

'Im going to be pissy about professional musicians and make fun of their personal lives thread'

on a more relevant note:


----------



## chips400 (May 17, 2009)

Umm whats up with the mexico flag the hardware is painted too?


----------



## Mr. S (May 17, 2009)

Plug said:


> woah woah, when did this turn into a Dino slagging match? For christs sake people just do what the thread says and post some dino guitars, otherwise start up a new thread with
> 
> 'Im going to be pissy about professional musicians and make fun of their personal lives thread'



+1 chill out people, this isn't HC...



Plug said:


> on a more relevant note:



I love that guitar.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

anyone got one of his ESP?


----------



## romper_stomper (May 17, 2009)

+1!! I remember back in the day when he was with ESP. Anybody have pics of those?


----------



## poopyalligator (May 17, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> 2 pages and no Dino guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that had a flamed blue top and a maple fretboard that would be my dream guitar.


----------



## harvested (May 17, 2009)

chips400 said:


> Umm whats up with the mexico flag the hardware is painted too?



i guess that pictures was taken when he played in the band Brujeria (death metal/grindcore) from Mexico... 

Brujería is Spanish for "witchcraft".


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2009)

No pics, but a vid of a baby blue RG8.


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2009)

Wow, Dino's fat? Really? 

Jesus, I'd never heard heard that one before. 

I think that 8 string is white.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wow, Dino's fat? Really?
> 
> Jesus, I'd never heard heard that one before.
> 
> I think that 8 string is white.



Damn...a baby blue RG8 would've been win.


Seriously guys, leave Dino alone, he is a tight player and has brought us some sick riffs. Lets not let this digress into some slagging of an awesome player.


----------



## vontetzianos (May 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Seriously guys, leave Dino alone, he is a tight player and has brought us some sick riffs. Lets not let this digress into some slagging of an awesome player.


 
+1

He is a tight player. I might not like the Divine Heresy stuff but the old Fear Factory stuff was awesome.

And that white rg8 looks sick. Ibanez should introduce that finish instead of the 'bowling ball black'/


----------



## Deadfall (May 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Damn...a baby blue RG8 would've been win.
> 
> 
> Seriously guys, leave Dino alone, he is a tight player and has brought us some sick riffs. Lets not let this digress into some slagging of an awesome player.


 He is the reason I started playing a seven hands down.I look forward to seeing what the new FF rolls like.Will miss Raymond no doubt ;(


----------



## MTech (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Curt-Platt (May 17, 2009)

MTech said:


>



the red with the scratch plate is sweet!


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 17, 2009)

Really like the one with the FF inlay on the board.

The camo one is also pretty damn cool

Dino is like the Ibanez version of Stephen Carpenter, they both have a ridiculous amount of customs in their possession


----------



## Zoltta (May 17, 2009)

Curt-Platt said:


> the red with the scratch plate is sweet!



There is another pic somewhere on the web of him playing it live


----------



## MTech (May 17, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Dino is like the Ibanez version of Stephen Carpenter, they both have a ridiculous amount of customs in their possession


They definitely influence one another, each one also has one of the others guitars as well.


----------



## romper_stomper (May 17, 2009)

That's cool as hell... I really wish there was a sig model out..(dino)


----------



## Metalman X (May 17, 2009)

I'm curious....does he ever use the trem? Or does he just like the feel of that particular bridge under his palm? (I can understand that...they do sit nice and flat against the body)

I know I've never heard him use it w/ FF....I gotta listen to some Divine Heresy.


----------



## technomancer (May 17, 2009)

He plays with the trem locked iirc, he's a Tremol-no endorser.


----------



## MTech (May 17, 2009)

Tremolno or block of wood right from factory.
Ibanez does the same for Tim (Into Eternity) as well.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 18, 2009)

Dino is one of the nicest "Pro" musicians I've ever met. He needs more furniture in his house though lol.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 18, 2009)

That camo Ibanez of his is the shit!


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> They definitely influence one another, each one also has one of the others guitars as well.



Thats pretty cool 

They should do a project together , would definitely like to hear that.


----------



## schecter007 (May 18, 2009)

that camo one makes all my wet dreams come true... if only ibanez would make a reverse headstock standard on a 7 (rg body)  brutal drummer aswell


----------



## Cadavuh (May 18, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> Oh no he didn't use good grammar. Go cry about it, don't be so pedantic.




That ones fuckin awesome


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

Watching that Camo video makes it even harder for me to decide whether to get a standard or baritone scale 7


----------



## schecter007 (May 18, 2009)

more importantly why doesn this fucker have any ibanez signature models for sale? they do it for just about everyone else, i mean iv always been a fan of slipknot n even Mick has a signature model, not startin any arguments n im sure everyone agrees Dino owns half of the signature model guitarists. itd just be great to have a cheap ibanez with similar specs to his


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

It'd have a decent price to it cause it'd have to be neck thru if they were going to do it right....Plus I'd have to venture a guess that it's because they see a baritone 7 with one pickup as a niche market especially when the Baritones with Bridge/Neck pups didn't sell well enough to continue making. Seriously It's not like everybody and their brother owns a COW, most bitch it doesn't have a neck pickup. Plus I don't think he pushes to have one. 

I do think if they made one and put it priced around what the LTD Stef's go for they'd have a winner.


----------



## schecter007 (May 18, 2009)

true true... id even like a COW but there isn many around, one for sale in another state but not shipping..cheap too. if the SC-607b didn have that gay signature with the smilie face id have bought it buy now... id just love a 7 string rg with a reverse headstock...would look mint. hint hint ibanez haha


----------



## charles22880 (May 18, 2009)

what completely ruins divine heresy for me is the damn vocals. its almost reminds me of hate eternal meets fear factory for the obvious reasons.


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> true true... id even like a COW but there isn many around, one for sale in another state but not shipping..cheap too.



COW is always selling his own guitars if you really want one just buy one off of him. IMO the SC is a lot better for similar pricing.. I totally agree on the inlay though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 18, 2009)

charles22880 said:


> what completely ruins divine heresy for me is the damn vocals. its almost reminds me of hate eternal meets fear factory for the obvious reasons.



I thought Vext had a great voice, but I would prefer someone with a grittier voice, he was too clean. Someone like Tony JJ from M.A.N etc.


----------



## Decipher (May 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> It'd have a decent price to it cause it'd have to be neck thru if they were going to do it right....Plus I'd have to venture a guess that it's because they see a baritone 7 with one pickup as a niche market especially when the Baritones with Bridge/Neck pups didn't sell well enough to continue making. Seriously It's not like everybody and their brother owns a COW, most bitch it doesn't have a neck pickup. Plus I don't think he pushes to have one.
> 
> I do think if they made one and put it priced around what the LTD Stef's go for they'd have a winner.


Can only hope....... Maybe with the resurrection of Fear Factory, Ibanez might explore this. In Dino's interviews when asked about a signature, he had said that "they were looking into it" but that was around the Digimortal era and then things fell apart. A 7 baritone with one pickup wouldn't be too crazy for Ibanez, I mean if they're willing to release a purple S with gold hardware and carves all over the body..... 

All I can say is that Dino has been a long time endorser and is one of the few from the 90's that helped launch the 7 string market for Ibanez and I really hope that Ibanez aknowledges that and brings him a much deserved Sig model.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 18, 2009)

MTech said:


>



Wow.... The one with the pickguard is awesome!! Any more pics of that? Maybe that'll be my next project. I've already modded 2 RGs...why not a 3rd?!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 18, 2009)

To all the people who want a Dino sig: Dino has two choices (apparently), choice 1: get a signature guitar and not get any more LACS guitars, or 2: keep getting awesome LACS guitars for free cos he's awesome.

I think you'd know which one you'd choose...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 18, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> To all the people who want a Dino sig: Dino has two choices (apparently), choice 1: get a signature guitar and not get any more LACS guitars, or 2: keep getting awesome LACS guitars for free cos he's awesome.
> 
> I think you'd know which one you'd choose...



Yeah...I think i'd choose the LACS until I had a billion different ones in so many different shapes and colors and configurations that there were no more to build... Then i'd have my sig model.


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> To all the people who want a Dino sig: Dino has two choices (apparently), choice 1: get a signature guitar and not get any more LACS guitars, or 2: keep getting awesome LACS guitars for free cos he's awesome.
> 
> I think you'd know which one you'd choose...



Doesn't make any sense.. you'd think they'd put out a model and make money off of him rather than always having him playing something that's NOTHING like anything they sell to the public.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> Doesn't make any sense.. you'd think they'd put out a model and make money off of him rather than always having him playing something that's NOTHING like anything they sell to the public.



But they would have to pay him royalties for the use of his name on any signature models.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2009)

Or get a guitar just like mine.


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> But they would have to pay him royalties for the use of his name on any signature models.


They wouldn't HAVE to, he could always elect to get the same amount or more customs. Plus he could always just co-design a model than there wouldn't be any gay inlay for everybody to bitch about.


----------



## chips400 (May 18, 2009)

Ahhhh If dino made a sig! Think about it! It would probally be a rg black, gun metal grey, or red with reversed headstock!!! Neck through..... edge pro(pre instaled tremol-no) AND ONE EMG SIZED BLACKOUT!!!!!!!!!!!! PURE WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Is the whole LACS thing live up to its reputation?


Put it this way at NAMM the last year Bernie was there he went to check out an amp he said he needed a guitar like his. I said why not just grab the 8 string from up at Ibanez he remarked something along the lines of "that thing is a piece of junk it's nothing like mine, I only use the customs"
I really like their customs and that's what I think infuriated me the most about their production models because they're nothing alike.


----------



## Lankles (May 18, 2009)

charles22880 said:


> what completely ruins divine heresy for me is the damn vocals. its almost reminds me of hate eternal meets fear factory for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Rick, have you been able to play a few of Dino's customs? How were they? Does the whole LACS thing live up to its reputation?



Yeah, every now and then, he'll let me mess with one of them. He keeps his necks real thin but I really like them a lot.


----------



## chips400 (May 18, 2009)

Rick, may I ask wich ones you played and how you got to.


----------



## Bobo (May 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yeah, every now and then, he'll let me mess with one of them. He keeps his necks real thin but I really like them a lot.



Like Wizard thin? Has Ibanez ever had a production 7 string neck close to Wizard thiness? I love my Wizard necks, and it'd be neat to see a 7 string version.


----------



## MTech (May 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yeah, every now and then, he'll let me mess with one of them. He keeps his necks real thin but I really like them a lot.



I'd be interested in knowing the actual thickness on his necks. I know anytime I've asked on them he's said he just has them sand down the normal ones to make them even thinner than what's put out there. They feel incredible.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

chips400 said:


> Rick, may I ask wich ones you played and how you got to.



He's let me mess with his black 8 string, his flat black RGA (which is where I got the idea for my custom Agile, and his Xiphos).

How I got to? Well, after the interview I did with him, he told me he'd show me all of his gear after a show. 



MTech said:


> I'd be interested in knowing the actual thickness on his necks. I know anytime I've asked on them he's said he just has them sand down the normal ones to make them even thinner than what's put out there. They feel incredible.



He's told me the actual thickness but I can't remember. I'll try and find out later for you.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> He's let me mess with his black 8 string, his flat black RGA (which is where I got the idea for my custom Agile, and his Xiphos).
> 
> How I got to? Well, after the interview I did with him, he told me he'd show me all of his gear after a show.



That is freaking awesome. I've heard so much shit about Dino being horrible and everthing, but he sounds like such a nice guy.

Also:


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

He's seriously one of the friendliest people ever. He'll talk to anyone about anything, he'll sign shit, he'll take pictures, he'll drink with you.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> He's seriously one of the friendliest people ever. He'll talk to anyone about anything, he'll sign shit, he'll take pictures, he'll drink with you.



Awesome  I so want to see DH live. It'd be even more killer to meet him.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

I hope you get the chance to.


----------



## snuif09 (May 24, 2009)

im going to see Fear Factory in august in amsterdam 23 euros for a ticket WONDERFULL


----------



## romper_stomper (May 24, 2009)

I can't believe nobody has any pics of his custom shop ESP M he played with before switching to 7's. I have only seen like one or two pics of it, and in a really shitty headbangers ball video. It was recorded on demanufacture and albums before I believe...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2009)

romper_stomper said:


> I can't believe nobody has any pics of his custom shop ESP M he played with before switching to 7's. I have only seen like one or two pics of it, and in a really shitty headbangers ball video. It was recorded on demanufacture and albums before I believe...



I've looked for it man, can't find it.


----------



## Sebastian (May 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> He's seriously one of the friendliest people ever. *He'll talk to anyone* about anything, he'll sign shit, he'll take pictures, he'll drink with you.



Even with me ? ... he has to have some limits


----------



## romper_stomper (May 24, 2009)

This is the only footage I could find him with his ESP....good times...


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Even with me ? ... he has to have some limits



Yes, Sebastian. He'll even talk to you.


----------



## Metalman X (May 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> He's seriously one of the friendliest people ever. He'll talk to anyone about anything, he'll sign shit, he'll take pictures, he'll drink with you.


True....I met both him, and Ray at Ozzfest '98 I believe (may have been '99?). Both we're extremely cool to me.


----------



## Sebastian (May 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes, Sebastian. He'll even talk to you.








No way  Thats awesome ! I can't wait to talk with Dino


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

Just don't wear that.


----------



## MTech (May 25, 2009)

The more I see that ugly finish COW the more I wish Dino would get a sig.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (May 25, 2009)

It really blows my mind how someone can play a 7 with the strap that low. My wrist would hurt after a song


----------



## MTech (May 25, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> It really blows my mind how someone can play a 7 with the strap that low. My wrist would hurt after a song



or any guitar in general... that's part of the reason when I watch a lot of the live videos of Paul Gilbert I go


----------



## Sebastian (May 25, 2009)

MTech said:


> The more I see that ugly finish COW the more I wish Dino would get a sig.



The more I see comments like that I wish Dino would get a sig


----------



## Sepultorture (May 25, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> It really blows my mind how someone can play a 7 with the strap that low. My wrist would hurt after a song



scarier still is people that play it lower than their nuts LOL


----------



## Metalman X (May 25, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> It really blows my mind how someone can play a 7 with the strap that low. My wrist would hurt after a song



Aye...or any instrument really. I gotta have my shit strung atl east above my waist level. Otherwise I just don't get that right hand precision. 

Also, when your fat (like me), your belly will make it worse cuz now you got it in your way when strung that low AND your guitar will be angled towards the floor....very uncomfortable, and you can't see what your doing either.


----------



## AxeGuru (May 25, 2009)

Bobo said:


> One thing I've wondered is are all of his 7 strings 27". I've read yes and no. I know it's hard to eyeball something like that and guess, but my guess was 27" on some good shots of his guitars I've seen. And it seems like he's had quite a few, but I don't think I've read much detailed stuff about his personal guitars.



One of Dino's ex ibbies was on ebay last year and I asked the owner what the scale length was and he said 25.5 which I was surprised.


----------



## Sebastian (May 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> *Just wear that*



As you wish


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

AxeGuru said:


> One of Dino's ex ibbies was on ebay last year and I asked the owner what the scale length was and he said 25.5 which I was surprised.



Which one was that?


----------



## MTech (May 25, 2009)

AxeGuru said:


> One of Dino's ex ibbies was on ebay last year and I asked the owner what the scale length was and he said 25.5 which I was surprised.


my guess would be he probably really old or the guy didn't know and just stated the standard. 

I always remember seeing one of the all black ones with the prototype bridge for sale but Dino said he got rid of that one because it never intonated right. Needless to say the new owner thought differently, but I'd trust Dino more.


----------



## Bobo (May 25, 2009)

So Rick (or anyone), do you know for sure what scale length he generally or always uses? I thought 27" most likely, but some of the details I've read are a bit sketchy.

And damn what a collection of awesome guitars he has had as seen in this thread. Not sure if I like the camo job or the xiphos better.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

I think for the most part, it's either 27" or the standard 25.5.


----------



## AxeGuru (May 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> Which one was that?



Cant remember now whether it was the grey one or not, and I think "CLONE" was the one selling it. 

Heres the thread from last year about it, see if that jogs ya memory of what one it was?.



MTech said:


> I always remember seeing one of the all black ones with the prototype bridge for sale but Dino said he got rid of that one because it never intonated right. Needless to say the new owner thought differently, but I'd trust Dino more.



Was that the one with the fixed wilkinson bridge?.


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 25, 2009)

I seem to remember hearing something about 30"...


----------



## MTech (May 25, 2009)

AxeGuru said:


> Was that the one with the fixed wilkinson bridge?.


it had the bridge they later started using on the Satch models.



Vairocarnal said:


> I seem to remember hearing something about 30"...


That's Meshuggah, but maybe his 8's are just like theirs?

He did say at NAMM though he only brought the 8 string one day cause it's a bitch to carry around because it's in a bass case since it's so long so I wouldn't be surprised if it was 30.5.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

I'm not sure of the scale on his 8 strings. He didn't answer when I called him earlier but that's expected. He's always real busy.


----------



## AxeGuru (May 25, 2009)

Ask him to get seymour duncan to release the Blackouts 8 to the masses.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Sebastian (May 26, 2009)

AxeGuru said:


> Heres the thread from last year about it, see if that jogs ya memory of what one it was?..



Yo' Check it "W"
Dat was da Grey "Digimortal FF" LACS


Respek


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2009)

MTech said:


> That's Meshuggah, but maybe his 8's are just like theirs?
> .



Meshuggah's 8 strings are 30.5''.


----------



## MTech (May 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Meshuggah's 8 strings are 30.5''.



I know..


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2009)

MTech said:


> I know..



My bad, its just the person you quoted said just 30''.


----------



## chips400 (May 26, 2009)

Any news of Dino getting a new 7?


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

Not that I know.

He is getting a new 8 pretty soon. It was on its way to paint the last time I talked to him.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 17, 2009)

Wound said:


> Could this be a possible Dino sig production model...it even has 2 pups...



I don't think so


----------



## Wound (Jul 17, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> I don't think so



nah I don think so either...but its just a really different Dino sig compared to the ones he usually uses


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 17, 2009)

MTech said:


> or any guitar in general... that's part of the reason when I watch a lot of the live videos of Paul Gilbert I go



Yeah, but Gilbert has long arms and fingers.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow.

Not really digging that guitar.


----------



## backyardburial (Jul 17, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> true true... id even like a COW but there isn many around, one for sale in another state but not shipping..cheap too. if the SC-607b didn have that gay signature with the smilie face id have bought it buy now... id just love a 7 string rg with a reverse headstock...would look mint. hint hint ibanez haha


 Why has this not happened yet??


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2009)

Not sure. E-mail Ibanez and tell them you want to see a Dino sig. I can pretty much guarantee it would be a reverse headstock.


----------



## backyardburial (Jul 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> Not sure. E-mail Ibanez and tell them you want to see a Dino sig. I can pretty much guarantee it would be a reverse headstock.


I don't really want a Dino sig, just the reverse headstock. There's always one little thing I don't like on most sigs like a big lame "seven" on the fretboard or something like that.
I doubt Ibanez give a shit what I think anyway, but if 1000 people harrased them maybe? Who knows...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 20, 2009)

backyardburial said:


> I don't really want a Dino sig, just the reverse headstock. There's always one little thing I don't like on most sigs like a big lame "seven" on the fretboard or something like that.
> I doubt Ibanez give a shit what I think anyway, but if 1000 people harrased them maybe? Who knows...



That's exactly what we're doing, which is why you should send them an email.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2009)

Even if you don't want a Dino sig, you should still send them a message letting them know how you feel about having a reverse headstocked Ibanez 7 string.


----------



## rgk7 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 23, 2009)

honestly, that would be a bad sig (the one being held by the unrobed lady)...

i would be interested, especially if it came in some nice colors!


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2009)

rgk7 said:


>



I was just gonna post that one. 

He did a Guitar World shoot yesterday and had that one snapped on his iPhone.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> I was just gonna post that one.
> 
> He did a Guitar World shoot yesterday and had that one snapped on his iPhone.


 
honestly, how can people at Ibanez not see the difference in style, shape, appeal, everything that the "Dino" is the RG2228 isn't (to my mind, sorry RG2228 users, although the neck is nice and plays great)

I know i would surely dig that 8 string with reverse head stock for sure!!!

Go Dino for a "Dino8" signature model!!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2009)

The 2228 wasn't made for Dino, he picked one up much later. 

I like Buz's custom 8 (it has a reverse headstock).


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> The 2228 wasn't made for Dino, he picked one up much later.
> 
> I like Buz's custom 8 (it has a reverse headstock).


 
sorry Rick, by trying to be poetic i think i was confusing.

The picture of Dino with both the red and RG2228 guitar is pretty cool, and i for one would by the red one in a heart beat rather than the RG2228.

As to why Ibanez hasn't smell the $$$ and cashed on the potential "dino8" market no-one seem to know. 

They were pretty shrewed when they signed Korn, and now those guys have split up where is their market gone?

Strange, but i'd really dig a Dino8, reverse headstock and mexican flag, 28", would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## Decipher (Jul 23, 2009)

rgk7 said:


>


Fucking beautiful....... Anyone else notice the Red 7 isn't a reverse headstock? 

 Fuck I wish he'd get a sig.......


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, I noticed. 

He's had that guitar since 1998, I think he said. He never really used it until they did the recording for Bringer Of Plagues. 

As for the sig, e-mail Ibanez and let them know.


----------



## CLONE (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Red&Die (Jul 24, 2009)

CLONE said:


>




????


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

Red&Die said:


> ????


 
indeed, if i recal correctly when asked upon possibly return to FF, Dino stated that it would be like going back to an ex mistress, and said a big fat NO...so i think the video title is a bit wrong, and/or misleading!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 24, 2009)

Dino is back in Fear Factory now, or rather, he "reformed" the band with Burton C. Bell, but Herrera and Wolbers are still in a band referred to as "Fear Factory", and Dino has called this new project "Fear Factory" also, and when the new project had tour dates lined up they were cancelled, rumoured to be because the new project cannot be used as it still refers to the original group.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

rather confusing if you go to a concert where "fear factory" is headligning..

Fear Factory, yeah but Which one?!!!

Messed up a little bit!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 24, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> rather confusing if you go to a concert where "fear factory" is headligning..
> 
> Fear Factory, yeah but Which one?!!!
> 
> Messed up a little bit!!



Just a bit! The thing is, unless Herrera, Wolbers and Stroud (I believe he is officially now a member of the contractual group "Fear Factory", since he has been an official member for some time now) all stand up and agree to close their group "Fear Factory", then Dino will not be allowed to use the name for his project, since he left the group, and Burton, despite being a contractual member of Fear Factory, won't be able to use the name for his new project, since he is already in Fear Factory with the other members. All very confusing, but long story short I'd be surprised if Dino gets to call his new project "Fear Factory". He shouldnt be allowed to. If he does, then there would be nothing to stop Robert Trujillo leaving Metallica, getting Dave Mustaine on guitar and then adding a new singer and a drummer and calling the new band "Metallica"!


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Just a bit! The thing is, unless Herrera, Wolbers and Stroud (I believe he is officially now a member of the contractual group "Fear Factory", since he has been an official member for some time now) all stand up and agree to close their group "Fear Factory", then Dino will not be allowed to use the name for his project, since he left the group, and Burton, despite being a contractual member of Fear Factory, won't be able to use the name for his new project, since he is already in Fear Factory with the other members. All very confusing, but long story short I'd be surprised if Dino gets to call his new project "Fear Factory". He shouldnt be allowed to. If he does, then there would be nothing to stop Robert Trujillo leaving Metallica, getting Dave Mustaine on guitar and then adding a new singer and a drummer and calling the new band "Metallica"!



Stroud is an official member but Fear Factory Inc. (that's literally what it's called) is split 4 ways: Dino, Burton, COW, and Raymond.


----------



## Neon (Jul 25, 2009)

so basically the ownership is splitted 50%-50% now, and since Raymond has been there even before they were called Fear Factory, legally they can't reform without him (kinda like what happened with Gorgoroth when the fuckers tried to 'fire' the only former member that was left in Gorgoroth... and after a legal battle, he kept the rights of the name, band, and everything).

IMO, they should get a new name for the band and let FF die, as much as i love them, Fear Factory without Raymond won't be Fear Factory cuz FF's style is based on Raymond's double-bass drumming locked up with Dino's right hand.

plus, the line up for 'the new Fear Factory' is too damn awesome to be under the shadow of Fear Factory, pretty much like Arkaea... although Arkaea blows thanks to the singer 

and back to the topic, i'm a drummer but i would love to see that RGA camo guitar released as a signature for Dino


----------



## backyardburial (Aug 6, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> That's exactly what we're doing, which is why you should send them an email.


well I guess it cant hurt, so done.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 6, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Just a bit! The thing is, unless Herrera, Wolbers and Stroud (I believe he is officially now a member of the contractual group "Fear Factory", since he has been an official member for some time now) all stand up and agree to close their group "Fear Factory", then Dino will not be allowed to use the name for his project, since he left the group, and Burton, despite being a contractual member of Fear Factory, won't be able to use the name for his new project, since he is already in Fear Factory with the other members. All very confusing, but long story short I'd be surprised if Dino gets to call his new project "Fear Factory". He shouldnt be allowed to. If he does, then there would be nothing to stop Robert Trujillo leaving Metallica, getting Dave Mustaine on guitar and then adding a new singer and a drummer and calling the new band "Metallica"!



I don't know if you've read this interview or not, but here it is. Fear Factory, Divine Heresy Guitarist: 'I See Light At The End Of The Tunnel' | Interviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Dino says here that when he left FF they had to pay him so they could continue using the name, since he bought it off of his old roommate for a dollar. It's a good interview, I suggest anyone who has yet to read to click the link.


----------



## chips400 (Aug 6, 2009)

HOLY HELL THIS THRED IS HUGE!


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I don't know if you've read this interview or not, but here it is. Fear Factory, Divine Heresy Guitarist: 'I See Light At The End Of The Tunnel' | Interviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> Dino says here that when he left FF they had to pay him so they could continue using the name, since he bought it off of his old roommate for a dollar. It's a good interview, I suggest anyone who has yet to read to click the link.





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-dino-interview-with-ultimate-guitar-com.html

Let's get this thread back on topic, shall we, guys?


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-dino-interview-with-ultimate-guitar-com.html
> 
> Let's get this thread back on topic, shall we, guys?



I did not notice that one. But, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Joey Lapino (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know the specs on a Dino Cazares model guitar (Body, Neck, Fretboard, Etc. Etc.)


----------



## Total Eclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey hey hey its joey.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2009)

Joey Lapino said:


> Does anyone know the specs on a Dino Cazares model guitar (Body, Neck, Fretboard, Etc. Etc.)



There is no DC model guitar. He keeps his specs pretty similar on his customs. 



Xiphos68 said:


> cool 8 string of his guitar collection!
> 
> My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 14 of 24 by Dino Cazares (Divine Heresy New CD OUT NOW) - MySpace Photos
> 
> My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 15 of 24 by Dino Cazares (Divine Heresy New CD OUT NOW) - MySpace Photos



Oldies but goodies. I actually got to play that guitar when DH toured with Dark Tranquility.


----------



## Dave_the_Pacman (Dec 14, 2009)

I think it is his sig. Look @ the prestige logo, and at the top of the headstock is his name "Dino Cazares"


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2009)

His Xiphos also says Dino Cazares. 

Trust me, I know for a 100% fact there is no Dino Cazares signature guitar.


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well if you look at Buz's guitars, it has his name written on the headstock too..its custom and doesn't necessarily mean its a sig model


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 14, 2009)

nah it isnt his sig... If it was... oh my.

A sig Dino Xiphos? drool..


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 14, 2009)

me thinks he has DINO CAZARES put on the guitar so you won't mistake it's his, and so no one steels it


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 14, 2009)

I`m sick of Dino sig. question. I want to see one!!

or...not, will be just a 27" single active RG7. Agile already did that.
Ibanez signatures are made to the promotion of some line (rg, s, xiphos) or some new bridge.

My point is ¿what new thing a Dino sig can sell? the XL line is gone, and they already have a new 7 for 2010.


----------



## chips400 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mayby they will suprise us 27'' rg7?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


>



That is fucking beautiful. And so far as inlays go, it's actually pretty cool


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder if Dino plans on getting a custom RGD soon or whether he wants to stick with the basic RG series.

I think next year could definitely be the year for Dino, if they don't bring one out in 2010 then in 2011 they have to. He's rejoined Fear Factory and is touring a new album with them, not to mention he still plays in Divine Heresy and Asesino. Thats a lot of publicity for Ibanez.

He also mentioned in the second interview when asked about a sig, it'd be an RG7 or an RG8, so maybe we'd be lucky enough to get two sigs  Either way I'd have to snap one up, he said he'd keep the specs affordable which is cool.


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 15, 2009)

If memory serves me correct, someone on the ESP board overseas owns this one currently


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2009)

It was owned by one of our own here at one point.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah who was that? I wish I owned it. Single pickup lo-pro


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought jtm45 owned it. Not sure, though. 

Nikt probably had his hands on it at one time.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 16, 2009)

Should have stayed with our camp, at all costs, how dare some ESP board guy have this


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, it would have nice but if you've got money issues and you're desperate, you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 16, 2009)

i'm really happy to hear that Divine Heresy has a new singer. Though i guess if howard from killswitch ever tears up his vocal chords then can have an even sh****er lead singer to replace him.

he totally ruined the band for me


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> i'm really happy to hear that Divine Heresy has a new singer. Though i guess if howard from killswitch ever tears up his vocal chords then can have an even sh****er lead singer to replace him.
> 
> he totally ruined the band for me



Personally I really liked Vext, but Neal is good too.

God what I'd give to own an Cazares LACS


----------



## Wretched (Dec 16, 2009)

Vext sounded good on record, but didn't have the range when performing live. You could hear that it was going to be that way on the CD. Saw them in SYdney playing with Killswitch and Shadow's Fall and yeah, Vext was a let down.


----------



## hiver_7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Matías De Luca&#039;s Photos | Facebook
me and dino last monday


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2009)

hiver_7 said:


> Matías De Luca's Photos | Facebook
> me and dino last monday



Don't like you dude


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 16, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Should have stayed with our camp, at all costs, how dare some ESP board guy have this




hey some people double dip 

...................


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 29, 2009)

heres a photo i had in my myspace of dinos mexican flag painted guitar


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 29, 2009)

wtf??? U-BAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 29, 2009)

What's wrong with U-Bars?


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2009)

Look at the detail on that pickup, that's amazing.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 30, 2009)

wtf? 22 frets?!?!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 30, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> wtf? 22 frets?!?!





And the detail


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Dec 30, 2009)

wyldweasil said:


> If memory serves me correct, someone on the ESP board overseas owns this one currently


It's an RGT7, right?

I'd route a neck pickup cavity, switch and tone knob.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 30, 2009)

...because those are things Dino is TOTALLY into, right, Gilly?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 30, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> What's wrong with U-Bars?




nothing, I love everything in K7, everything, like a blind fan, I have no problem even with the taste of the fretboard with oil  but I never see another player with that (u-bar) so was a surprise screm
don`t Dino uses a tremol-no??


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1794792 said:


> nothing, I love everything in K7, everything, like a blind fan, I have no problem even with the taste of the fretboard with oil  but I never see another player with that (u-bar) so was a surprise screm
> don`t Dino uses a tremol-no??



He hasn't used that guitar in some time that I've seen, so chances are that was before he started using Tremol-nos.



Crazy_Guitar said:


> It's an RGT7, right?
> 
> I'd route a neck pickup cavity, switch and tone knob.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 30, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1794792 said:


> nothing, I love everything in K7, everything, like a blind fan, I have no problem even with the taste of the fretboard with oil  but I never see another player with that (u-bar) so was a surprise screm
> don`t Dino uses a tremol-no??



I never use my U-bar, it always find myself making the trem go sharp as a I rest my hand on the edge of the trem as an anchor. When the U-bar is in I knock it sharp all the time, so I just use the normal bar. Other than that, everything is great. If the trem ever wore out and I needed a replacement, I wouldn't be heartbroken if I couldn't ever use the U-bar again.


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> wtf? 22 frets?!?!



Well, it is a "Dino" custom.


----------



## Red&Die (Dec 31, 2009)

wyldweasil said:


> If memory serves me correct, someone on the ESP board overseas owns this one currently



It was me, but I sold to Nikt for getting the wedding ring for my wife...


----------



## nikt (Dec 31, 2009)

It's a long story but I still don't have it... and it's almost 2 years after you've send it to the guy in USA that was "helping" me with this deal

probably not going to buy it back from him as he wants now even more that he paid for it to you, and that was absolutely max I could spend on a guitar

regards


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2009)

nikt said:


> It's a long story but I still don't have it... and it's almost 2 years after you've send it to the guy in USA that was "helping" me with this deal
> 
> probably not going to buy it back from him as he wants now even more that he paid for it to you, and that was absolutely max I could spend on a guitar
> 
> regards



So he sold it to you and gave it on to this guy who was in turn going to give it to you, but he won't and is asking for more?


----------



## nikt (Dec 31, 2009)

I worked for that guy, he's a used gear reseller. he's buying used music stuff in usa and then sells it in poland

he helped me few times with getting payment for my stuff as I didn't have paypal and had worries about shipping stuff safely to poland.

he said that the only way that I can have it and be sure someone is not going to break and without further taxes (almost 30% in poland) is to ship from Dano to him (taiwan to usa) then he will pack it once more and will give his friend to take it with him when he will be flying to poland month later. that was the way we did with all my guitars

in the meanwhile the USD/PLN currency has changed a lot, and he decided to sell it on allegro (polish auction site) as I said I'm not going to pay over 5k $ for that guitar.  and almost 300$ for shipping of something that I even haven't ever got in my hands


there is more about this but it's personal stuff so I don't want to write about it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 31, 2009)

i think it's awesome he uses the bridge only really, that's all i ever use

in fact i'd probably ditch even the volume knob and just use a volume pedal on stage like Nile


----------



## Samer (Dec 31, 2009)

Really like all of Dinos guitar, meet him back when i lived in LA at a Cannibal Corpse show; how was very friendly and hung out in the crowd with me for a while.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2009)

nikt said:


> I worked for that guy, he's a used gear reseller. he's buying used music stuff in usa and then sells it in poland
> 
> he helped me few times with getting payment for my stuff as I didn't have paypal and had worries about shipping stuff safely to poland.
> 
> ...



Ah that sucks dude, I'd kill for a Dino LACS


----------



## Red&Die (Jan 1, 2010)

nikt said:


> I worked for that guy, he's a used gear reseller. he's buying used music stuff in usa and then sells it in poland
> 
> he helped me few times with getting payment for my stuff as I didn't have paypal and had worries about shipping stuff safely to poland.
> 
> ...



Nikt, you could just simply ask me to send it directly to you, I understand about the tax/duty things since I sold more than 50 hi-end guitars worldwide. I did lower the invoice value as $299USD for some $6K Gibson Les Paul Reissue and PRS Santana guitars, but they all arrived safely because I have packed them well...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 1, 2010)

So who owns the guitar now? Some random instrument gathering guy?


----------



## nikt (Jan 1, 2010)

Red&Die said:


> Nikt, you could just simply ask me to send it directly to you, I understand about the tax/duty things since I sold more than 50 hi-end guitars worldwide. I did lower the invoice value as $299USD for some $6K Gibson Les Paul Reissue and PRS Santana guitars, but they all arrived safely because I have packed them well...



let that be a lesson for me

thanks men



Esp Griffyn said:


> So who owns the guitar now? Some random instrument gathering guy?



yes


----------

